# Wraps and dog walking...



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm due in January. I have a Moby wrap, a Maya wrap and a Baby Bjorn front carrier. My 15 year old son will be helping me, either with dog walks or watching the baby for a couple minutes while I walk the dogs, but I'm sure there will be times when my son is not around or unable to help me with the dog walking or baby watching. I'm familiar with the front carrier- used a similar one when my first son was a baby- but I am still learning how to use the Moby and the Maya. Anyways, does anyone here wear their baby while walking a dog, and how does one go about it? How do you make sure it's secure enough, if both your hands will be full? How do you bend (squat) to pick up the poop without dropping the baby out? How do you keep the baby warm enough? Etc...


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kblackstone444* 
I'm due in January. I have a Moby wrap, a Maya wrap and a Baby Bjorn front carrier. My 15 year old son will be helping me, either with dog walks or watching the baby for a couple minutes while I walk the dogs, but I'm sure there will be times when my son is not around or unable to help me with the dog walking or baby watching. I'm familiar with the front carrier- used a similar one when my first son was a baby- but I am still learning how to use the Moby and the Maya. Anyways, does anyone here wear their baby while walking a dog, and how does one go about it? How do you make sure it's secure enough, if both your hands will be full? How do you bend (squat) to pick up the poop without dropping the baby out? How do you keep the baby warm enough? Etc...

If your baby is in the upright front hold in the Moby you could stand on your head without dropping her/him







When baby is small wear your coat over both of you, later on put baby's coat on under the moby.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I was wearing DD in a Moby wrap when I tripped on something and fell face down, putting both arms out to stop the fall. She was fine and never moved.

I don't know how fast your dog walks but I have not been able to walk mine while wearing her, I use a jogging stroller because it has great shocks.
They walk way too fast, very brisk walk to almost a jog for a few miles. I could never do it with a carrier.

Congratulations!


----------



## somegirl99 (Aug 22, 2009)

I walk my dogs every day (including multiple potty breaks) while wearing my baby. I have used a wrap (BaliBaby stretch wrap), ring slings, and MT.

I find having my dogs on a double leash helps a lot, one less thing to juggle. I also use Gentle Leaders to keep my dogs from pulling too much, especially when they see some wildlife.

When it is time to pick up the poop, what I usually do is put my left hand through the leash, then put the poop bag over the left hand. I put my right hand behind DS's head/neck and then squat, as it does cause me to lean over slightly and he doesn't like having the fabric behind his head to hold him. After I pick it up, I knot the bag and tuck the knot into a pants pocket (rest of bag hanging outside my pocket) so that I don't have to keep holding it in my hand.

We haven't had an issue with warmth (although it doesn't get below freezing here) as DS runs warm and the stretchy wrap is pretty warm. I can wear one of DH's coats when it gets colder. Rain this winter will be an issue for us, I'll probably get a babywearing coat as I can't juggle an umbrella at the same time.


----------



## Sheryl1678 (Sep 15, 2006)

One time I was walking my parents two small dogs, one in each hand with my daughter (probably 9 mo old) in a stretchy pouch that held her fairly snugly. A HUGE dog came out of nowhere and came after the dogs I was walking. I was able to lift both dogs straight up in the air (one in each arm) out of the other dog's reach, long enough for the frantic owner to catch up with it.

My daughter was safe the whole time and unscathed. I can't imagine what could have happened if she was in my arms (the dogs could have easily been attacked because my hands weren't free) or if she was in a stroller. It was really scary and I totally believed that babywearing saved the day.


----------



## ears73 (Oct 28, 2009)

This is me 2x a day...
http://lh3.ggpht.com/_b4rxh1rVbwM/TI...izFinnDogs.jpg

I also use my Ergo but I prefer back carrying and that is hard for me to use in an SSC. I have tried a Wrap Conversion and a Kanga but so far wrapping is the best for me. My son got used to the routine very quickly - we moved to a small property (thank goodness next to a big park!) in southern CA from a large property in NY where the dogd just ran around. The move was sudden and there was no prep time really and we moved when DS was 7 months old. I was here by myself for a week before my husband and 13 y.o. joined me so I was on my own and it worked out really well. I am, however, a spectacle in the neighborhood!!
Good luck, mama!


----------



## CBEmomma (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a Moby, Sleepy and BaliBreeze wrap. I like the BaliBreeze wrap the best for hands free stuff. It feels more secure to me, and I've never had a problem with my son slipping down or anything like that.


----------



## TreeRose (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't see many people mention it, but I use a Didymos. There are tons of ways to wear it, it's super secure, and it gets easier and easier to use. So far, with our 8 week old DD, I have used 2 styles of wrapping and am getting ready to move on to a more freeing wrap for her so she doesn't feel like she's being "put to sleep" every time she puts it on.

Anyway, we walk our dog and I must say I haven't done it alone, but I feel confident taking him out on the lead in the mornings; I squat down and nestle her body against my legs while I hook our dog on the lead. I was really nervous at first but she's super safe inside the wrap.

Also, in regard to a PP, I had her in a stroller and a dog came running and I was frantic. I didn't know what to do. I just screamed. My DH was so understanding but I haven't been thrilled to take her in a stroller since. She seemed so vulnerable.


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheryl1678*
> 
> One time I was walking my parents two small dogs, one in each hand with my daughter (probably 9 mo old) in a stretchy pouch that held her fairly snugly. A HUGE dog came out of nowhere and came after the dogs I was walking. I was able to lift both dogs straight up in the air (one in each arm) out of the other dog's reach, long enough for the frantic owner to catch up with it.
> 
> My daughter was safe the whole time and unscathed. I can't imagine what could have happened if she was in my arms (the dogs could have easily been attacked because my hands weren't free) or if she was in a stroller. It was really scary and I totally believed that babywearing saved the day.


This is on my mind everytime we go out walking. I have 2 dogs and we were once attacked by a pitbull before DD was born. everytime DD and I take the dogs out, I am super vigilant that she is secure and I can react quickly should anything happen.

Right now I use a maya sling and it has worked really well for us. Even when it's poop picking up time, I just squat down and balance her on my lap.

I would like to transition to a back carry and another carrier as she get's heavier. I'm thinking I might try out the boba.

I don't think I would feel very safe walking with the 2 dogs and her in a stroller. I feel like if something or someone came after us, she is attached to me, so I can react quickly. I can just pick the 2 dogs up(yorkies) and run or whatever.


----------



## Summer1216 (Aug 18, 2010)

I wear my son in a Moby while walking my dog all the time. She's a small dog though, and she doesn't pull. Mostly we use the upright carrying position - or did until he got very social and wanted to see where he was going.

If I need to bend/squat, I just tuck his head back under the fabric so it supports his head. If I'm fully bending over at the waist with full hands, I put my bicep / forearm across my chest to support his head in my elbow. If I were going to pick up doggie poo and was worried about his head, I might either put the leash down and step on it (depending on how well behaved and heavy the dog was)... Or put my left arm / elbow behind his head for support, and hold the leash in the left hand while using my right to pick up the poo.

I usually only ever need to use my hands to comfort him (pat him, rub his back) when he's in the moby unless I'm going to be at a 90degree angle. The only thing I've not been able to do is wash dishes!


----------

